# Stainless Herms Coil Released



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

HERMS COIL STAINLESS STEEL.
304 Stainless steel.

$65.00 OFFER Closes 19th March 2012.

Save $10.00






Made to fit a 1.7L electric jug.

Dia approx 100mm, height 240mm a total of approx nine coils.
Tube OD 12mm

We have tested these and they work very efficiently for heat transfer in a 1.7L electric jug.

I recommend that coil is cleaned after use and drained and stored upside down .

Shipping weight 0.8 Kg.


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/12)

Hmm shiney. Damn u nev, maybe I finally move to herms.


----------



## Parks (13/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hmm shiney. Damn u nev, maybe I finally move to herms.



+1.

I have been recirculating my last few brews to see if that picked up a few efficiency points and lost a few more degrees doing so, this will help and make hitting target temps a breeze.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Hmm shiney. Damn u nev, maybe I finally move to herms.


You will not regret the move, I very rarely use the gas powered 3V any more. 3V is kept for 100L + brews now.
Worked out mashing (25L batch) with my HERM system cost me about 25c per mash and no gas heat or carbon-monoxide.
Nev


----------



## the_new_darren (13/3/12)

How many have you got?

I want one but no cash at the moment.

tnd


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> You will not regret the move, I very rarely use the gas powered 3V any more. 3V is kept for 100L + brews now.
> Worked out mashing (25L batch) with my HERM system cost me about 25c per mash and no gas heat or carbon-monoxide.
> Nev


Do u have the rest of the gear to go with it (ie to complete a herms).


----------



## QldKev (13/3/12)

What would be the upper sized brew you would recommend this for?

I remember back in the original thread, I think you said the copper was good for 100L batches and the S/S was good for 40L batches. Can you confirm this is still the case from any further testing, and what type of batch size/ ramp rate should I expect (approx)

Also if needed are you going to do the copper one?

edit: serious questions, I'm getting sick of the RIMS setup and am looking at this as an alternative

QldKev


----------



## eamonnfoley (13/3/12)

Nev, I'll take one. Will also be putting order in for yeast and new erlenmeyer. Will send email.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

QldKev said:


> What would be the upper sized brew you would recommend this for?
> 
> I remember back in the original thread, I think you said the copper was good for 100L batches and the S/S was good for 40L batches. Can you confirm this is still the case from any further testing, and what type of batch size/ ramp rate should I expect (approx)
> 
> ...


We have done 100L brews using this coil and the kettle (1800-2000W) element. Ramp is good for 1C per min when controlled properly. This mostly depends on the flow you can achieve thru your false bottom.
We are not doing a copper one, too hard to clean and It looks ugly.
We have designed a whole system including controller/PID , software etc. Just not ready to put the complete system to market yet.Those that have tried the system have given it 100% positive feedback.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Do u have the rest of the gear to go with it (ie to complete a herms).


Covered in post 9.
Nev


----------



## QldKev (13/3/12)

If it can do 100L batches, I'm in.

Order placed

QldKev


----------



## amiddler (13/3/12)

Nev,

Drop me a line when you are 100% happy with whole HERMS set up and I will take one off your hands.

Drew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

Drew said:


> Nev,
> 
> Drop me a line when you are 100% happy with whole HERMS set up and I will take one off your hands.
> 
> Drew


Thanks Drew
Seen it in action yet ? I believe there is a pro type up your way producing beer h34r: 
Nev


----------



## kelbygreen (13/3/12)

yep wouldnt mind the whole set up. Do you have a rough expected time on this??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

QldKev said:


> If it can do 100L batches, I'm in.
> 
> Order placed
> 
> QldKev


The heating element is a $9.00 kettle from Kmart, because its heating such a small volume its very efficient, I have designed a better housing than the kettle made from 100mm PVC.
Works very well, I will post the design/measurements when I get 5 minutes.
Here is a happy snap in the mean time. 
Yellow thing is the coil in the heat exchanger.

My 150L 3V in the background.
Nev


----------



## Aces High (13/3/12)

G'day Nev, 

so the half inch silicon hose you sell should attach easily to one of these coils and should just require a couple of radiator clamps to hold it in place, is that correct? Or would there be a better way of connecting to the coil?


edit: You just beat me with the picture. Looks like an easy set up


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

Aces High said:


> G'day Nev,
> 
> so the half inch silicon hose you sell should attach easily to one of these coils and should just require a couple of radiator clamps to hold it in place, is that correct? Or would there be a better way of connecting to the coil?
> 
> ...


Stu
Clamps are essential as the hose can slide off the coil, hot liquid and thongs dont work well together.
We didnt want to complicate the design by adding fancy connectors and it wouldnt make it work any better.
This way you can drill your holes in the heat exchange lid and just poke the coil ends through and clamp on.
Its idiot proof, I have proved that :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

kelbygreen said:


> yep wouldnt mind the whole set up. Do you have a rough expected time on this??


Rough only, a few weeks. We keep upgrading the controller, thats taking the time.
Nev


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> The heating element is a $9.00 kettle from Kmart, because its heating such a small volume its very efficient, I have designed a better housing than the kettle made from 100mm PVC.
> Works very well, I will post the design/measurements when I get 5 minutes.
> Here is a happy snap in the mean time.
> Yellow thing is the coil in the heat exchanger.View attachment 53034
> ...



So in that picture is it in the yellow pipe (plumber PVC sort of thing?)

How hard to make?


----------



## QldKev (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So is in that picture is it in the yellow pipe?
> 
> How hard to make?




Also looks like a potential randell :lol:


----------



## NickB (13/3/12)

Dan doesn't need another one of those


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So in that picture is it in the yellow pipe (plumber PVC sort of thing?)
> 
> How hard to make?


Pretty easy, some tube (plumbers 100mm PVC DWV out of site bin) glue a few bunnings fittings and a 40mm hole for the element and you are in business.
When I have time I will post bunnings parts list and measurements.
Nev


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/3/12)

How do you reckon it would go with one of those keg king 220W long stainless elements in the centre of the stainless ring?

If you reckon it would be alright I will buy one now.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

QldKev said:


> Also looks like a potential randell :lol:


I have thought about using it ass about for a chiller coil , I think it may just work.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> How do you reckon it would go with one of those keg king 220W long stainless elements in the centre of the stainless ring?
> 
> If you reckon it would be alright I will buy one now.


 How long is the element and if you come in from the top some of the elements not going to be submerged as you cant fill this device to the top.
Could work if you come in from the bottom.
Nev


----------



## QldKev (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Pretty easy, some tube (plumbers 100mm PVC DWV out of site bin) glue a few bunnings fittings and a 40mm hole for the element and you are in business.
> When I have time I will post bunnings parts list and measurements.
> Nev



The parts list / blueprints for it would be great




King Brown Brewing said:


> How do you reckon it would go with one of those keg king 220W long stainless elements in the centre of the stainless ring?
> 
> If you reckon it would be alright I will buy one now.




I may wait for the plans, then consider if staying the standard kettle element will be better than the kegking element. The kettle setup will be heaps cheaper and I'm not that impressed with the kegking element. Not saying I'll never buy more kegking elements but just cant see great quality in the unit.

And with the $9 kettle element you can mount it from the side


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/3/12)

Yeah it would be bottom mounted.
Does it fit inside the ring part of the stainless tube?
Standard keg king 290mm long


----------



## amiddler (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Thanks Drew
> Seen it in action yet ? I believe there is a pro type up your way producing beer h34r:
> Nev




I am yet to see it. Actually the man in question is yet to shout me a beer. For all I know he is taking my recipes and your ideas and selling them on the black market <_< 

Looking promising for me to be in Perth late April so will drop you a line before hand, i'm in the market for a few bits of hardware. 

Drew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Yeah it would be bottom mounted.
> Does it fit inside the ring part of the stainless tube?
> Standard keg king 290mm long


There is about 60mm spare room inside the coil.
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/12)

Too early for ball park figure on complete set up?

Edit. Nev I also sent a pm or email (can't remember which) about ur braided coil. Looks interesting


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> There is about 60mm spare room inside the coil.
> Nev



I'll grab one.
What's the best way to purchase nev??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Too early for ball park figure on complete set up?
> 
> Edit. Nev I also sent a pm or email (can't remember which) about ur braided coil. Looks interesting


Yep to early to call but about 2k cheaper than that other system thats popular on this site. We are not supplying vessels just essentials like controller, pump, coil, silicon. braid for FB, stainless fittings etc in a kit form.
So you still have input into your own brewery design. The basic design (entry level) utilizes a 30L fermenter for the mash tun. Every ones got a spare one of those. This system can be as basic or as blingy as you make it. It good quality product at an entry level price.
No point shipping vessels from WA, makes it too expensive.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I'll grab one.
> What's the best way to purchase nev??


Put it thru the site, down there VVVVVV


----------



## drew9242 (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yep to early to call but about 2k cheaper than that other system thats popular on this site. We are not supplying vessels just essentials like controller, pump, coil, silicon. braid for FB, stainless fittings etc in a kit form.
> So you still have input into your own brewery design. The basic design (entry level) utilizes a 30L fermenter for the mash tun. Every ones got a spare one of those. This system can be as basic or as blingy as you make it. It good quality product at an entry level price.
> No point shipping vessels from WA, makes it too expensive.
> Nev



This looks great. I'll be up that way in a week or so. Will defiantly need to check this out, very interesting.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (13/3/12)

Paid for, thanks Nev!!!

You dont happen to have a font chiller fan for a keggerator (the kegking fan chiller style) do you?


----------



## Aces High (13/3/12)

QldKev said:


> The parts list / blueprints for it would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im with Kev on this, a standard kettle has definitely got to be the easiest way to set this up for a trial, then build it up as fancy as you want from there.

I'll chuck one of these through with my brown pump order next week Nev..


cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Paid for, thanks Nev!!!
> 
> You dont happen to have a font chiller fan for a keggerator (the kegking fan chiller style) do you?


Thanks KB I hope to see some input on your ideas.
No I dont have a fan but I have some interesting ideas on how to cool towers but thats not story-boarded or in developed yet.
It will work but it may not be energy efficient enough.
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (13/3/12)

Whats the lineal of the coil Nev?

Cheers


----------



## Cocko (13/3/12)

Also, what are the ends of the coiled pipe Nev?

Just blank? So do you need to flare it yourself or??


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

Cocko said:


> Also, what are the ends of the coiled pipe Nev?
> 
> Just blank? So do you need to flare it yourself or??


Hey Cocko have look here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=890224
explains why they are not flared.
Nev


----------



## dent (13/3/12)

QldKev said:


> And with the $9 kettle element you can mount it from the side



I've been running mine simply plonked in a standard domestic kettle for years (was copper, now Nev's SS coil), no modification required. So yeah.

The lack of barbs or threads is no hindrance, you'll blow silicon hose apart before any pressure would slide the hose off the ends with hose clamps. 

Also you can trim the ends of the coil if you see fit to adjust the entry/exit angle of the tubing to your preference.


----------



## Cocko (13/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hey Cocko have look here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=890224
> explains why they are not flared.
> Nev




Sorry....


----------



## kelbygreen (13/3/12)

read the thread before you post cocko. You ....


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (13/3/12)

Trying not to sound like a wanker .... BUT ..... I'm using the system and it is fucken super. I setup the entire system and am step mashing like a pro (even with Nev's chinese language instuctions - or was he just pissed ... I digress). It is simple and the components (the Rocket (heat exhanger)) are easy to put together and the brown pump and controller do the work. VERY,VERY HAPPY.
If you are about to buy a braumiester - stop - step away from the keyboard. Wait for this - simple, functional, cheap HERMS ...... I'm glad I did.
I love you nev
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Whats the lineal of the coil Nev?
> 
> Cheers


An approximation 4+ m.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Trying not to sound like a wanker .... BUT ..... I'm using the system and it is fucken super. I setup the entire system and am step mashing like a pro (even with Nev's chinese language instuctions - or was he just pissed ... I digress). It is simple and the components (the Rocket (heat exhanger)) are easy to put together and the brown pump and controller do the work. VERY,VERY HAPPY.
> If you are about to buy a braumiester - stop - step away from the keyboard. Wait for this - simple, functional, cheap HERMS ...... I'm glad I did.
> I love you nev
> Cheers
> BBB


You had me at Wanker :lol: 
Nev


----------



## kelbygreen (13/3/12)

You had me at but! wait your missing a t


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (13/3/12)

you may all mock, laugh and scoff. I have one so suck shit. And my Rocket is red.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/3/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> you may all mock, laugh and scoff. I have one so suck shit. And my Rocket is red.
> Cheers
> BBB


You are the only one thats got one, and its red. Red rocket , red rocket, red rocket, boys what are you doing ? South Park any one.
Nev


----------



## kelbygreen (13/3/12)

its a small red rocket though so who is laughing!!


----------



## amiddler (13/3/12)

Drew said:


> I am yet to see it. Actually the man in question is yet to shout me a beer. For all I know he is taking my recipes and your ideas and selling them on the black market <_<
> 
> Looking promising for me to be in Perth late April so will drop you a line before hand, i'm in the market for a few bits of hardware.
> 
> Drew




So you are using it to make beer Triple B. When you going to shout me one?


----------



## jyo (13/3/12)

Fan boy alert. I am one of the gimps guinea pigs who has tested this system. 

All I will say is I want one. Brilliant.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (13/3/12)

Drew said:


> So you are using it to make beer Triple B. When you going to shout me one?



There shall be a brewday/war soon - and I will be victorious. All hail Nev.... All hail Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (13/3/12)

jyo said:


> Fan boy alert. I am one of the gimps guinea pigs who has tested this system.
> 
> All I will say is I want one. Brilliant.



This fanboy will now go and polish the red rocket ... it is already so shiny.... oh neville
cheers
BBB


----------



## amiddler (13/3/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> This fanboy will now go and polish the red rocket ... it is already so shiny.... oh neville
> cheers
> BBB




Sounds like someone has already been polishing his rocket WAAYYYY to much!


----------



## kelbygreen (13/3/12)

lol its red from being polished raw


----------



## mfeighan (14/3/12)

damn u nev i just got my last part for my rims sorted!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

Mikey said:


> damn u nev i just got my last part for my rims sorted!


You will be back ! :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/12)

When is the controller due to be released Nev?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/3/12)

Hi Nev

Where abouts do you place the probe in the arrangement?

Cheers


----------



## gava (14/3/12)

is this the only style it comes in? are you able to make them larger? wider? shorter?


----------



## Wolfy (14/3/12)

gava said:


> is this the only style it comes in? are you able to make them larger? wider? shorter?


+ longer?


----------



## brettprevans (14/3/12)

fellas its a Heat Exchanger not a p*nis. you sounds like a spam email. do you want your HE longer, wider, larger, lol.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Hi Nev
> 
> Where abouts do you place the probe in the arrangement?
> 
> Cheers


Probe goes in the Silicon return tube as close to mash as possible.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

gava said:


> is this the only style it comes in? are you able to make them larger? wider? shorter?


No, one size only, it fits our design plan.
Nev


----------



## dent (14/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> fellas its a Heat Exchanger not a p*nis. you sounds like a spam email. do you want your HE longer, wider, larger, lol.



Yeah pretty much - unless you're running a monster three phase heating element or something there is no need for a bigger coil. Even then it would still work so long as the flow was sufficient.


----------



## donburke (14/3/12)

do i understand this correctly, this coil, in a suitable 'rocket' with heating element, will control the mash entirely ?

as in you start with cold tap water, start recirculating until strike temp, then ramp etc

if this is the case, how does one deal with sparging ?


----------



## dent (14/3/12)

donburke said:


> do i understand this correctly, this coil, in a suitable 'rocket' with heating element, will control the mash entirely ?
> 
> as in you start with cold tap water, start recirculating until strike temp, then ramp etc
> 
> if this is the case, how does one deal with sparging ?



In the simplest system, you just grab the hose that outputs the recirculated wort into your mash tun, and swing it over into your kettle. Then fly sparge away. 

Generally one would have a T piece with a couple of ball valves, one end goes to the mash tun, the other to the kettle.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

donburke said:


> do i understand this correctly, this coil, in a suitable 'rocket' with heating element, will control the mash entirely ?
> 
> as in you start with cold tap water, start recirculating until strike temp, then ramp etc
> 
> if this is the case, how does one deal with sparging ?


Yep the heat exchange does the entire mash via a "control box". The heat exchange is just a heat exchange, that is where the control (sends power) does it work. Yes cold to mash out.
Sparge as you would in a normal situation either via the pump of gravity.
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (14/3/12)

donburke said:


> do i understand this correctly, this coil, in a suitable 'rocket' with heating element, will control the mash entirely ?
> 
> as in you start with cold tap water, start recirculating until strike temp, then ramp etc
> 
> if this is the case, how does one deal with sparging ?


or use hlt to strike temp and then use HE to control temp eg for step mash, mash out etc. quicker that way. thats what ill be doing.


----------



## argon (14/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> When is the controller due to be released Nev?


Would also like to know this as I'm interested too.


----------



## Dazza88 (14/3/12)

will an stc1000 suffice using this equipment?


----------



## donburke (14/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yep the heat exchange does the entire mash via a "control box". The heat exchange is just a heat exchange, that is where the control (sends power) does it work. Yes cold to mash out.
> Sparge as you would in a normal situation either via the pump of gravity.
> Nev




ok, so you still need a hlt, i misunderstood


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

donburke said:


> ok, so you still need a hlt, i misunderstood


Yes and no, if you use BIAB type water additions (total in the mash) then no, depends on the size of your mashing vessel.
Still need a boil kettle . :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## donburke (14/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes and no, if you use BIAB type water additions (total in the mash) then no, depends on the size of your mashing vessel.
> Still need a boil kettle . :icon_cheers:
> Nev




i can see problems achieving 1 deg a minute if using biab type water addition for a 100 litre batch


----------



## Mister Wilson (14/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Pretty easy, some tube (plumbers 100mm PVC DWV out of site bin) glue a few bunnings fittings and a 40mm hole for the element and you are in business.
> When I have time I will post bunnings parts list and measurements.
> Nev



Order is in Nev.

If you could get that parts list up it'll give me something to do while I wait for the rest of the system to go on sale.

Cheers

Mr W


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

MisterWilson said:


> Order is in Nev.
> 
> If you could get that parts list up it'll give me something to do while I wait for the rest of the system to go on sale.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am getting a build pdf together over the weekend, i will try to get the part numbers up before then.
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes, I am getting a build pdf together over the weekend, i will try to get the part numbers up before then.
> Nev



If I can build it anybody can. The part numbers are great - you waltz into the green shed and know you are getting the right stuff. Hint - grab 2 threaded caps so you can fcuk up the first one ...... 
cheers
BBB


----------



## Aces High (14/3/12)

DazDog said:


> will an stc1000 suffice using this equipment?




I'll tell you in a week or so. This is what I am planning to initially trial it with. I just got all the main parts off Nev. 


I'll be doing double batch BIAB but only using it to ramp up temp from 50ish degrees (from hot water system) to mash temp and hold steady, then up to up to 75 ish for the mash out. Gas takes over from there (for the pot, not me).

Im interested to see ramp speed and also if the stc can hold a steady mash temp


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/3/12)

Ramp up speed is quicker than I thought it would be. The rocket works really well. I've actually built a HLT (old coopers fermenter) with an element from the same kettle used in the rocket. It takes 25L sparge water 30 mins from 28C to 78C.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Ramp up speed is quicker than I thought it would be. The rocket works really well. I've actually built a HLT (old coopers fermenter) with an element from the same kettle used in the rocket. It takes 25L sparge water 30 mins from 28C to 78C.
> Cheers
> BBB


28C being cold out of the tap ? you still have those part numbers I sent you ?
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> 28C being cold out of the tap ? you still have those part numbers I sent you ?
> Nev



Yes on other computer ... Shhh I'm at work
Yes thats cold in the middle of summer in Gero. Toughen up girlfriend


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> When is the controller due to be released Nev?






argon said:


> Would also like to know this as I'm interested too.



Ok. No date? What about a price. I need to know how much i need to be slying away into the brew account <_<


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Ok. No date? What about a price. I need to know how much i need to be slying away into the brew account <_<


Cant say just yet.
Nev


----------



## kelbygreen (14/3/12)

call it $3500  then if he says less you wont be disappointed!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/12)

Its going to be very competitive.
Nev


----------



## kelbygreen (14/3/12)

yes cant see it being close to that. But least that price will leave you with alot of bling in the brewery  Will be looking out for the price when it does come about though.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/12)

kelbygreen said:


> call it $3500  then if he says less you wont be disappointed!



I was thinking the controller unit will do 3 times more than an stc1000 so the price should be relative :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (14/3/12)

Braumeister owners - if you don't want to know the price, look away now ..........


----------



## JDW81 (16/3/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> This fanboy will now go and polish the red rocket ... it is already so shiny.... oh neville
> cheers
> BBB
> 
> View attachment 53037



Nice red rocket there BBB,
I'm interested in building a similar contraption and was wondering if it is a completely sealed unit, and if so, how do you go about relieving the pressure inside?


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

as Brad pointed out, price will depend on what parts of the kit you need. Ill only need herms 'rocket', controller and temp parts. Ive got a brewery and pumps etc so its wont be anything like $3500.


----------



## Mister Wilson (16/3/12)

Just wanted to comment on the fantastic service from Nev at Gryphon.

I ordered my coil and 2 brown pumps Wed arvo and received in Melbourne first thing this morning.

Bloody wrapped.

Mr W


----------



## eamonnfoley (16/3/12)

MisterWilson said:


> "Bloody wrapped."



He gift wraps them as well? Nice one Nev :lol:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/3/12)

JDW81 said:


> Nice red rocket there BBB,
> I'm interested in building a similar contraption and was wondering if it is a completely sealed unit, and if so, how do you go about relieving the pressure inside?



JDW81 - not completely sealed. Just has a small hole in lid to let the steam out. Simple as. Wait for Nev's pdf on the build. 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

MisterWilson said:


> Just wanted to comment on the fantastic service from Nev at Gryphon.
> 
> I ordered my coil and 2 brown pumps Wed arvo and received in Melbourne first thing this morning.
> 
> ...


crap really? i ordered min on the weekend and it hasnt arrived  Ive been waiting to wire the little bugger up.

edit: just checked my order and it was posted tuesday. so hopefully mine has arrived today. bloody delivery guy was probably a girls blouse yesterday and didnt want to get out of his truck because of the rain.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> crap really? i ordered min on the weekend and it hasnt arrived  Ive been waiting to wire the little bugger up.
> 
> edit: just checked my order and it was posted tuesday. so hopefully mine has arrived today. bloody delivery guy was probably a girls blouse yesterday and didnt want to get out of his truck because of the rain.


I would recommend that you use Express from WA as standard satchel post times can be ordinary. We process the orders very quickly and then its at the mercy of Australia post.
Nev


----------



## Pennywise (16/3/12)

Our head office is in Bibra lake and we'd be lucky to recieve goods in 4 days from them using standard post. Even express can take (max) 2 days


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I would recommend that you use Express from WA as standard satchel post times can be ordinary. We process the orders very quickly and then its at the mercy of Australia post.
> Nev


my bad, I didnt see express post as an option. ill wait patiently and try not to think of brewing. 

now to wait on the herms kit.


----------



## QldKev (16/3/12)

Just got a phone call, mine has rocked up. Woohoo get to build it up this weekend, and hopefully do a brew on it.


QldKev


----------



## QldKev (16/3/12)

At home I had both a KMart (Homemaker) and also a Big W (Abode) kettles. 
(was going to use the elements for my HLT but ended up with the KegKing ones)

I noticed the Homemaker was a tight fit, whereas the Abode seems to fit nice. I may keep the kettle and not worry about building the rocket for now to see how it goes. I need to build a basic stand to lift it just of the heating element and all is done.






Nev, was there a reason you moved away from the kettle install? 


QldKev


----------



## Batz (16/3/12)

Nev you have defiantly got over your little set back, Gyphon is going hammer and tong !

Great to see you filling a void that was much needed mate, it's all go from here hey?

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/3/12)

QldKev said:


> At home I had both a KMart (Homemaker) and also a Big W (Abode) kettles.
> (was going to use the elements for my HLT but ended up with the KegKing ones)
> 
> I noticed the Homemaker was a tight fit, whereas the Abode seems to fit nice. I may keep the kettle and not worry about building the rocket for now to see how it goes. I need to build a basic stand to lift it just of the heating element and all is done.
> ...


Kettle install looked like it had potential to spill hot water, drinking and brewing can be dangerous, so I decided to contain hot liquids and it is also more efficient in the heat exchange.
The first few times I just wacked the coil in on top of element in kettle. Dont go burning yourself Kev.  

Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/3/12)

Batz said:


> Nev you have defiantly got over your little set back, Gyphon is going hammer and tong !
> 
> Great to see you filling a void that was much needed mate, it's all go from here hey?
> 
> Batz


Full bore till my heart shits itself again. Then I will have another rest.
Nev


----------



## dent (16/3/12)

Well you _could _silicon the kettle to a nice sheet of MDF or whatever if you want to be ghetto AND safe.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/3/12)

My rocket is just on an old tile I had hangin around...... I too thought about the kettle option but I must say - the kettle is functional but looks very, very uncool imho. The rocket has style ..... only costs a couple of bucks and a bit of fun to put together ..... I'm looking for a CAT sticker to pimp it 
If it is not a CAT then its a Dog ....

Cheers
BBB


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (18/3/12)

Just finished my 4th brew using Nev's system. Much more fun than BIAB ...... 
All interested brewers should be looking for the parts list and building a rocket while waiting for the rest of the system to come on line ....
Nev doenst know it but yes, I am affilated and want 50% of the profit <_< ....
Cheers
BBB


----------



## felon (18/3/12)

Order placed for a coil. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/12)

nev,


next brew day?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/3/12)

fish13 said:


> nev,
> 
> 
> next brew day?


3-4 weeks, I am getting beers ready now .Them boys get thirsty.
Nev


----------



## Fish13 (18/3/12)

cool. will be up with the brewers apprentice.


----------



## stanko (19/3/12)

Dibs on cooking the bbq


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/3/12)

I have extended the $65.00 special on the coils and pumps $32.50 till the 26th of March.
Nev


----------



## Spoonta (19/3/12)

Ill come to the bbq brew day and bring some beers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/3/12)

Spoonta said:


> Ill come to the bbq brew day and bring some beers


I will put up a new thread about brewday when I have got a spare weekend.
Nev


----------



## NickB (19/3/12)

Wish there was an option to order this with an outlet at the top, and outlet at the bottom (one above, one below out to the side...). Have a 8L urn already drilled and ready, and this would save me sourcing a coil on my own....


Hmmmm!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/3/12)

NickB said:


> Wish there was an option to order this with an outlet at the top, and outlet at the bottom (one above, one below out to the side...). Have a 8L urn already drilled and ready, and this would save me sourcing a coil on my own....
> 
> 
> Hmmmm!


Sorry there is one option only but nothing to stop you cutting and adding bends or compression fittings.
Nev


----------



## NickB (19/3/12)

Indeed. Would prefer a seamless option though. Will consult the nearby stainless dealer and see what happens....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/3/12)

Mine should be up and running by the weekend Nick, come have a look and see what you think.


----------



## NickB (19/3/12)

OK Dan, will do.... You can explain to the missus  However I've already drilled my urn, and really need a coil to fit. We shall see. New power circuit for the brewery was run today (after much swearing an fumbling around in roof space by yours truly!). Is fit off at the board, and just needs at fit off at the switch when I source some conduit. Then it's all systems GO for the the 32A powered Super HERMS. Ahem.

But back on topic! Stainless. Shiny. Mmmmm.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/3/12)

You know that old coil I had in my old herms corny keg?

You are welcome to it.

Top and bottom as well....


----------



## Batz (19/3/12)

Queensland guys I have on of these urns, I think it's 8lt and would go so well with Nev's coil. Just drill two holes in the lid and your in business, it has a temperature control that would get you started until you added some sort of more accurate control.

Anyway I'll never use it so it's yours if you want it, it'll need a bit of a clean it's been in the shed. 





Ebay piccy not the actual urn, but it's much the same.


batz


----------



## NickB (19/3/12)

Not stainless is it Dan??


----------



## Batz (19/3/12)

NickB said:


> Not stainless is it Dan??




No crappy plastic Nick, but it's free and may help out someone watching their coin.


----------



## bradsbrew (19/3/12)

Just ordered and paid for one. Now what am I going to do with the copper one I made a couple of months ago


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (19/3/12)

No its copper Nick, but yours if you want it all the same.

Its only bling if people can see it remember...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/3/12)

Here is the full and updated HERMIT HX build guide.
Thanks to AHB Chalky it now looks professional and is an easy read.View attachment HERMIT_HX_build_Draft_V2.pdf
Look for the parts checklist on the last page.
Feed back is appreciated.
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (22/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Here is the full and updated HERMIT HX build guide.
> Thanks to AHB Chalky it now looks professional and is an easy read.View attachment 53219
> Look for the parts checklist on the last page.
> Feed back is appreciated.
> Nev


heaps better Nev.
If i get to bunnings on the weekend Ill see if i can fll in some of those part numbers
a few suggestions
1 warning - voltage doesn't kill, ampage does  but "10amp can kill" isnt as impressive as 240V can kill (so really ignore this).
2. 4.3 - possibly worth a note in here somewhere that if they are wanting to play with coil ends (flare, bend whatever) that they should do it in this step before proceeding
3. 6.2 figure 7. could be clearer about where your drilling the hole. I assume its on the '+'. If you edited the doc to include a MS Word line and arrow pointing to the spot. 
4. 7.3 I dont understand "I found using wood on the outside and flat metal on the inside gave me good flat results". metal on the inside? 
5. 7.3 I think you've missed step of drilling the hole for the electircal assembly to fit into (ie the actual step of cutting the 40mm hole).
6. 8.3, figure 13. I'd be tempted to silicone around the outside of the plug assembly as well. just to be sure. But Im part of the 'you cant have too much silicone" school of thought
7. 6.3 what tool did you use to cut down the asembly (and dont say yourself!)

gotta cater for tooltards if you want their business.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/3/12)

My coil was sitting on the bench when I got home, great turn around time Nev :beerbang: . Will takes some pics of it in action when I brew tommorrow night.

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> My coil was sitting on the bench when I got home, great turn around time Nev :beerbang: . Will takes some pics of it in action when I brew tommorrow night.
> 
> Cheers


I was hard getting into your house, now to run home again for next delivery to Bundaberg.  

Nev


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I was hard getting into your house, now to run home again for next delivery to Bundaberg.
> 
> Nev



I don't expect too much Nev, I'm a little further away than brad, tomorow will be fine thanks.
Oh and would you mind taking the garbage out when you leave and don't forget to lock the door please :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Acasta (22/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> snip... I was hard getting into your house...snip


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (22/3/12)

Got mine Nev, cheers mate, photos will be up soon......


----------



## felon (22/3/12)

I think Australia Post has fallen asleep again. Nev posted mine on monday and still not here.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/3/12)

felon said:


> I think Australia Post has fallen asleep again. Nev posted mine on monday and still not here.


They are as unpredictable as ever. It states on the big red box Interstate delivery 3-4 business days. I always laugh :lol: 

Notice they use business days and not working days .
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (22/3/12)

When you live in WA you learn to go Express post all the time. For me a week is not a long time to receive a order from over east, using standard post.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/3/12)

The build PDF looks really good Nev
Cheers
BBB


----------



## jimmyjack (23/3/12)

I have two HE that were built for dual purpose heating and cooling. Look very similar to Nevs but bigger. For cooling all you have to do is install an additional two Fittings for in and out of water. Instant High speed chiller without clogging!


Jim


----------



## jimmyjack (23/3/12)

I have two HE that were built for dual purpose heating and cooling. Look very similar to Nevs but bigger. For cooling all you have to do is install an additional two Fittings for in and out of water. Instant High speed chiller without clogging!


Jim


----------



## sponge (23/3/12)

Just for confirmation, these will fit onto 1/2" compression fittings yup?

Just getting my order all sorted for the (necessary) brewery upgrades.


Sponge


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/12)

Just put in my order. :super: 

God knows what I'm going to do with my 6M of wound copper and brass fittings knocking around in the garage now. I cant wait to test drive this bad boy!

Cheers for the hard work Nev.


----------



## booargy (23/3/12)

I'm thinking this might go all right with ends extended and fixed through buntings fermentor lid. cold water from fridge. stc-1000 controling a pump. 
Think I gunna get a double dose of the herms coil as well.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/3/12)

sponge said:


> Just for confirmation, these will fit onto 1/2" compression fittings yup?
> 
> Just getting my order all sorted for the (necessary) brewery upgrades.
> 
> ...


The tube OD is 12mm not quite 1/2". A plastic olive may work but cant be sure.
Nev


----------



## sponge (23/3/12)

So would it be best to get a couple of 3/8" compression fittings while I'm getting the rest of the gear instead of the 1/2" fittings?


Cheers,

Sponge


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/3/12)

sponge said:


> So would it be best to get a couple of 3/8" compression fittings while I'm getting the rest of the gear instead of the 1/2" fittings?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


I am not sure of the conversion factor but please let me know what results you get.
Nev


----------



## QldKev (23/3/12)

Take the coil with you, the 1/2 will not fit it, and I'm taking a guess the 3/8 will be too small.

I've had to put in a short length of silicone hose and used a hose tail to adapt to it. If you can find a compression fitting to suit please post up the details.

QldKev

edit: I don't have feeler gauges here, but I'm guessing a 15/32" fitting may work


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/3/12)

QldKev said:


> Take the coil with you, the 1/2 will not fit it, and I'm taking a guess the 3/8 will be too small.
> 
> I've had to put in a short length of silicone hose and used a hose tail to adapt to it. If you can find a compression fitting to suit please post up the details.
> 
> ...


I found a reference to some 12mm OD to 1/2"fittings HERE but they are sold .
Nev


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I found a reference to some 12mm OD to 1/2"fittings HERE but they are sold .
> Nev




do http://mcmastercarr.com/ import here yet?


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/12)

Could be something from Cole-Palmer that would be suitable, looks expensive though.

andrew


----------



## sponge (23/3/12)

Yea 80 bob for a couple of compression fittings is starting to get a bit steep....

Maybe my compression fitting dream will have to take a back seat and just use some hose clamps.


Sponge


----------



## Fourstar (23/3/12)

http://www.geordi.com.au/Compression%20Fittings.htm

Geordi stainless also have options, POA however.


----------



## QldKev (23/3/12)

anyone want to try out John Guest plastic ones

http://caravansplus.com.au/catalog/product...roducts_id=6987


Cheap enough


----------



## Parks (23/3/12)

QldKev said:


> anyone want to try out John Guest plastic ones
> 
> http://caravansplus.com.au/catalog/product...roducts_id=6987
> 
> ...



They look pretty good, you just want to make sure your tube is nice and clean and free from any dings or burrs as it would leak (I would expect)


----------



## Wolfy (23/3/12)

Fourstar said:


> http://www.geordi.com.au/Compression%20Fittings.htm
> 
> Geordi stainless also have options, POA however.


I was quoted approx $16 from memory.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/3/12)

So it definitely wont fit 1/2 compression fittings? 

Damn, I was hoping to brew on this on the weekend.....


----------



## argon (23/3/12)

I have in the past fit stainless compression fittings to 12mm tube. Just replace the large ferule with a few silicon o-rings. They compress fine and seal it off nicely. Was never really able to get a proper seal using the metal ferule.

Got the idea form the electric brewery guy who did it for his counterflow chiller. As below;







Ill be employing the same method for the coil I bought from Nev. Ive redesigned and broken down the brewery which will have 3 brown pumps, fly sparging, all electric, capable of double batches. Virtually hard plumbed, by way of silicon tube. No changing hoses, only a bunch of ball valves. Ill be using a small urn as I dont rate myself making one of those PVC pipe ones. Got most parts ready with the exception of the urn and may wait for nev's brew controller.


----------



## brettprevans (23/3/12)

ordered mine as well. off to green shed tomorrow to buy rest of the parts


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/3/12)

argon said:


> I have in the past fit stainless compression fittings to 12mm tube. Just replace the large ferule with a few silicon o-rings. They compress fine and seal it off nicely. Was never really able to get a proper seal using the metal ferule.
> 
> Got the idea form the electric brewery guy who did it for his counterflow chiller. As below;
> 
> ...



Mate that is a great idea, thanks for that. Could you use the O-rings for corny keg posts?? (cause thats all I have on hand)

I have been to 4 different compression fittings wholesalers and none could find one to fit this coil.....

Hey Nev, exactly what is the diameter of the tube used in the coil?


----------



## Parks (23/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> So it definitely wont fit 1/2 compression fittings?
> 
> Damn, I was hoping to brew on this on the weekend.....


Hey KBB,

I just hit mine up with a nylon olive and was able to get it tight enough to swing off. So it should work.

I did pull a nylon one off my whirlpool return and it doesn't look like it will handle the heat for too long so I wouldn't rely on it indefinitely but it should be OK as a stop-gap solution...


----------



## Batz (23/3/12)

12mm stainless compression fittings ? In stock!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/3/12)

And where would I find one of these nylon olives?

Also Argon, where is the best place to get those silicone o rings (Besides craftbrewer, I cant justify going out there to get 6 washers).


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/3/12)

Batz said:


> 12mm stainless compression fittings ? In stock!



Are you saying you know where I could get some?


----------



## NickB (23/3/12)

I'd imagine in Kin Kin...


----------



## argon (23/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> And where would I find one of these nylon olives?
> 
> Also Argon, where is the best place to get those silicone o rings (Besides craftbrewer, I cant justify going out there to get 6 washers).


Bunnings or plumbing supply shop. Easy peasy.


----------



## NickB (23/3/12)

I'll see what I have in the arsenal for tomorrow Dan. Can't promise anything, but might have something to help!


----------



## Parks (23/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> And where would I find one of these nylon olives?
> 
> Also Argon, where is the best place to get those silicone o rings (Besides craftbrewer, I cant justify going out there to get 6 washers).



They're just your bog standard white olive from any hardware store.







-EDIT- helps if I finish my sentences...


----------



## RobB (23/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> ......Full bore till my heart shits itself again.........



Just replace it with one of those little brown pumps.


----------



## Parks (23/3/12)

Malty Cultural said:


> Just replace it with one of those little brown pumps.


LOL - you worked out his secret plan. Test the pump with tough real-world conditions first...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/3/12)

Malty Cultural said:


> Just replace it with one of those little brown pumps.


Love it , not sure I could go further than an extension lead though. I could always strap a solar panel to my head and go out in the midday sun.
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Love it , not sure I could go further than an extension lead though. I could always strap a solar panel to my head and go out in the midday sun.
> Nev



They're 12v nev, you seen how long a 12v battery drill last for these days. You might wanna have a spare battery with you though.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/12)

Didn't get around to brewing but did get to do a quick put together for tommorows brew. It may not be pretty but it will work. Once I am happy with the way my system looks I have a relo that works in stainless fab and likes my beer  . The best thing about the mash lid is that I can recirc the HLT water then change lids and recirc the mash then it sits on the side of the kettle for mash and sparge transfer. Obviously not a permenent set of but it allows me make adjustments and still brew 3 cube batches. I will post pics tmorrow when I have set the rig up properly.

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Didn't get around to brewing but did get to do a quick put together for tommorows brew. It may not be pretty but it will work. Once I am happy with the way my system looks I have a relo that works in stainless fab and likes my beer  . The best thing about the mash lid is that I can recirc the HLT water then change lids and recirc the mash then it sits on the side of the kettle for mash and sparge transfer. Obviously not a permenent set of but it allows me make adjustments and still brew 3 cube batches. I will post pics tmorrow when I have set the rig up properly.
> 
> Cheers


Looks the goods. Dual use is prefect, now to use the coil to chill as well.
Nev


----------



## Parks (23/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Looks the goods. Dual use is prefect, now to use the coil to chill as well.
> Nev


I love the idea of using it for chill too. I have a plate chiller which I love, but having the coil which I can swap from kettle to bucket of ice water sounds fkn awesome...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/3/12)

Parks said:


> I love the idea of using it for chill too. I have a plate chiller which I love, but having the coil which I can swap from kettle to bucket of ice water sounds fkn awesome...


Me and my co conspirator/designer were working (over beers) on it today, it needs to be setup the in the same hermit-HX heat exchange but in reverse to its intended use.
It can use the original Hermit- HX housing design with a couple of in and out connectors (cross flow) and should be efficient for water used. Dual purpose in one unit !
We havent trialed it yet but should do the job. Any ideas/ trial info welcomed.
HERM-IT TRANS V1 here we come. :icon_cheers: 
Nev


----------



## Parks (23/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Me and my co conspirator/designer were working (over beers) on it today, it needs to be setup the in the same hermit-HX heat exchange but in reverse to its intended use.
> It can use the original Hermit- HX housing design with a couple of in and out connectors (cross flow) and should be efficient for water used. Dual purpose in one unit !
> We havent trialed it yet but should do the job. Any ideas/ trial info welcomed.
> HERM-IT TRANS V1 here we come. :icon_cheers:
> Nev



I have a 10L stock pot I was thinking simply pulling the coil out and dumping it in that. That will be harder though with your HERMIT design.


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/12)

Batz said:


> 12mm stainless compression fittings ? In stock!




I'll grab 2 Batz if you can spare them.


----------



## amiddler (23/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Me and my co conspirator/designer were working (over beers) on it today, it needs to be setup the in the same hermit-HX heat exchange but in reverse to its intended use.
> It can use the original Hermit- HX housing design with a couple of in and out connectors (cross flow) and should be efficient for water used. Dual purpose in one unit !
> We havent trialed it yet but should do the job. Any ideas/ trial info welcomed.
> HERM-IT TRANS V1 here we come. :icon_cheers:
> Nev



Working and Beer. No wonder my invoice took so long to get to me :lol: 

Cross fingers it is here by Wednesday next week so I can play/brew Thursday.


----------



## jyo (23/3/12)

Drew said:


> Working and Beer. No wonder my invoice took so long to get to me :lol:
> 
> Cross fingers it is here by Wednesday next week so I can play/brew Thursday.



I call foul play. Talk to BBB...no doubt he has something to do with it. _Only Hermit in Gero and all..._


----------



## amiddler (23/3/12)

jyo said:


> I call foul play. Talk to BBB...no doubt he has something to do with it. _Only Hermit in Gero and all..._




I know of others in town with shiny new brew bling as well. I can not sledge poor Triple B as he supplied me with some bits and pieces for my own build, even thoe I want to sledge him.

Drew


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/12)

So how good are these things, 63 of the total post count of 178 (35%) from WA. To be expected I guess, but 42 of these (66%) posts are from Gryphon Brewing. 

Anyone using one care to comment on the performance.


Screwy


----------



## bradsbrew (23/3/12)

Screwtop said:


> So how good are these things, 63 of the total post count of 178 (35%) from WA. To be expected I guess, but 42 of these (66%) posts are from Gryphon Brewing.
> 
> Anyone using one care to comment on the performance.
> 
> ...


Screwy, I will be able to let you know how it goes after tommorrows brew. I have replaced my dodgy copper coil with this one.

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/3/12)

Screwtop said:


> So how good are these things, 63 of the total post count of 178 (35%) from WA. To be expected I guess, but 42 of these (66%) posts are from Gryphon Brewing.
> 
> Anyone using one care to comment on the performance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/3/12)

Screwtop said:


> So how good are these things, 63 of the total post count of 178 (35%) from WA. To be expected I guess, but 42 of these (66%) posts are from Gryphon Brewing.
> 
> Anyone using one care to comment on the performance.
> 
> ...


I must apologise for answering peoples questions and adding product support. You are obviously still a grumpy old bastard. :lol: 
Nev


----------



## ledgenko (24/3/12)

Nev ... 


That is some sexy Bling ... does Jen make up any part of the inspiration or is it Miranda ??? 

You are a biatch for those girls and JYo has admitted much love for you.. Just saying ...

I had a wicked time tonight in corporate box ... at the NRL game at NIB stadium ... yes it was awesome .. shit refs but ...love rugby league almost as much as union ... tomorrow ... I am off fishing ...  


and after ... dull mans beer goes down ... sad but true ... yes modified the shit outa the recipe ... but still feel cheap .... again JYO knows how I feel .. 

look forward to the build next month ...


----------



## Screwtop (24/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Screwy, I will be able to let you know how it goes after tommorrows brew. I have replaced my dodgy copper coil with this one.
> 
> Cheers




Thanks Brad,

After the last upgrade the only copper in the system is the HERMS coil, looking to move to SS.

Screwy


----------



## Fish13 (24/3/12)

ledgenko said:


> Nev ...
> 
> 
> That is some sexy Bling ... does Jen make up any part of the inspiration or is it Miranda ???
> ...




hey were was my invite fishing????


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/12)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Brad,
> 
> After the last upgrade the only copper in the system is the HERMS coil, looking to move to SS.
> 
> Screwy




Let me start by saying I did not use the coil in the style of system it was designed for. I found that when I put it in my 6L urn my ramp times where pathetic, it took 30min to get from 62 to 78. Having said that when it was at temp and recirculating it worked fine. So it is hard to say whether it was the coil or the urn, I am leaning strongly towards the urn.

Tommorrow I will put the coil in a spare kettle I have and see how it handles the ramping.

All in all a top bit of kit and definately well worth the $ IMO.

Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Let me start by saying I did not use the coil in the style of system it was designed for. I found that when I put it in my 6L urn my ramp times where pathetic, it took 30min to get from 62 to 78. Having said that when it was at temp and recirculating it worked fine. So it is hard to say whether it was the coil or the urn, I am leaning strongly towards the urn.
> 
> Tommorrow I will put the coil in a spare kettle I have and see how it handles the ramping.
> 
> ...


I would expect your results in a large volume of liquid.The coil is designed for 1.7 l kettle hence its fast heat ramp time and power efficiency.
You have kind of stuck into a swimming pool, so dont expect it to work well under these situations.
Go the kettle and you will see how well it performs.
Nev


----------



## bradsbrew (24/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I would expect your results in a large volume of liquid.The coil is designed for 1.7 l kettle hence its fast heat ramp time and power efficiency.
> You have kind of stuck into a swimming pool, so dont expect it to work well under these situations.
> Go the kettle and you will see how well it performs.
> Nev



Yep Nev you are right. I tried to state that it was the way I set it up not the coil. As I was brewing today I thought how good it would be to have it in the kettle. 

cheers


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (24/3/12)

Brad - my ramp times are at least equal to, most proberly better, than my 3 ring burner gas setup i used for BIAB. Never used the kettle but the rocket is basically the same thing.
Hope it goes well tomorrow.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/3/12)

Cannot tell you how well the Keg King 2200W element through the middle of the coil works in my HERMIT.

Thanks Nev for a great idea and an easy build.

Doing my first brew on it tomorrow, will update the thread with results.

All testing today was extremely positive.

HIGHLY recommend this to any aspiring HERMS brewers.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (24/3/12)

Living on the edge KBB - I like it. A king keg rod will be serious heat - I'm using one in my kettle, thinking of thowing another one in for big batches.
With the hermit controller it is a serious unit that will not disappoint ... no affiliation blah blah but I would like one <_< 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (24/3/12)

Fantastic ramp time, I will update with photos after tomorrows brew.


----------



## dent (24/3/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Let me start by saying I did not use the coil in the style of system it was designed for. I found that when I put it in my 6L urn my ramp times where pathetic, it took 30min to get from 62 to 78. Having said that when it was at temp and recirculating it worked fine. So it is hard to say whether it was the coil or the urn, I am leaning strongly towards the urn.



What wattage is the element in the urn? There are some out there that are only 800W or so - which sucks for this job.


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/12)

Good point about ramp time 

Nev any exp using the kettle element on a double batch, say 45L


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Good point about ramp time
> 
> Nev any exp using the kettle element on a double batch, say 45L


No problems with element in the HX or just in the store bought kettle. It will do 45L easy.
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (25/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> No problems with element in the HX or just in the store bought kettle. It will do 45L easy.
> Nev


Sweet. Well just waiting foe elements to arrive. Quick trip to bunnings today and we r in business.

Cheers nev


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/3/12)

Hi Fellas

Here's my attempt

Ended up sticking it into a kettle

Holes through the lid 

Used 1/2" SS compression fittings with nylon olives, also wrapped some teflon tape around the pipe to sure up the seal

Also stuck on camlocks

No leaks during a test with 10-15L in the mash tun, it brought it from ~20*C to ~80*C pretty quickly without issue

Does it matter which way the wort travels through the coil ie to the bottom and up the coil or down the coil and up the straight?

Cheers

Edit: Sorry about the crappy phone pic, I spend a fortune on camera gear but never get organised to take some proper pictures of my gear...


----------



## brettprevans (26/3/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Hi Fellas
> 
> Here's my attempt
> 
> ...


nice thinking. I suppose utilising the kettle saves you mucking around with making a housing doesn't it. it also saves the ~$45 you would otherwise spend on housing parts. 
from looking at your pic it looks like the top of the kettle is partially off. Im guessing thats going to be a potential hazard for you with boiling water being able to escape and potentially burn you or get electrical parts wet, as well as increased evapouration rate (make sure you keep it topped up with water) but other than that, it seems like a good idea.


----------



## dent (26/3/12)

My kettle has been running with the lid removed for years. The water should never exceed the mash temperature by very much - if it is boiling, there is something wrong. I top up the water in the kettle once per brew, I lose about 15mm to evaporation.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> from looking at your pic it looks like the top of the kettle is partially off. Im guessing thats going to be a potential hazard for you with boiling water being able to escape and potentially burn you or get electrical parts wet, as well as increased evapouration rate (make sure you keep it topped up with water) but other than that, it seems like a good idea.


The hoses were pushing to one side due to the makeshift arrangement to test leaking

Will be addressing this before brewing 

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (26/3/12)

Cortez The Killer said:


> The hoses were pushing to one side due to the makeshift arrangement to test leaking
> 
> Will be addressing this before brewing
> 
> Cheers


ah ok, I wasnt sure if it was just that the coil didnt fit into the kettle. v interesting.


----------



## argon (27/3/12)

Received my coil yesterday. Nice little unit. Will be picking up a BigW kettle today for trialling. Will just plonk the coil in and sit the whole lot in a bucket for spillage protection and safety... Or may even splurge on a small SS pot to sit it in (for bling's sake)

Maybe do a trail run this weekend. Cheers nev


----------



## Parks (27/3/12)

argon said:


> Received my coil yesterday. Nice little unit. Will be picking up a BigW kettle today for trialling. Will just plonk the coil in and sit the whole lot in a bucket for spillage protection and safety... Or may even splurge on a small SS pot to sit it in (for bling's sake)
> 
> Maybe do a trail run this weekend. Cheers nev


I don't really think that's a great idea. If you have enough water spillage to warrant a bucket you will end up with your electric kettle sitting in water...


----------



## argon (27/3/12)

Parks said:


> I don't really think that's a great idea. If you have enough water spillage to warrant a bucket you will end up with your electric kettle sitting in water...


 True.  Will just secure it place then, to avoid knocking it over.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (28/3/12)

Pimp my HERMS!!!

Ok so I decided to make myself a Hermit build with the PVC, it looked schmick as, but a word of warning to everyone; DON'T USE A KEG KING 2200W ELEMENT!!!!!!! 

By the end of the mash I noticed that it had a definite lean going on, so I donned my industrial gloves and gave it a poke, and it was soft to touch.....

Yes, I had indeed melted my HERMS

All the expensive parts of it were fine, and I had a mate over for a brewday who suggested that his neighbour could make me something similar out of stainless...

I jumped at the idea and the next day (YES THE NEXT FRIGGIN DAY) this is what he had made for me:












Which now turns my brewery into this:






Thanks to Gaz & his neighbour and Gar for the awesome sticker that helped me to pimp my HERMS.


----------



## Cocko (28/3/12)

Incredible KBB.

do NOT ever post pics of such bling EVER again! :angry: 


Due to drool in my keyboard!  

Seriously, one killer rig man!


----------



## QldKev (28/3/12)

Is he up for a bulk buy :unsure:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (28/3/12)

Its gotta be shiny, or it aint bling....


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/3/12)

Bling Bling alert. B) Nice job.
I can still read whats under the foil around the lid of right keg  
Nev


----------



## NickB (28/3/12)

Looks great Dan!

How did the beer turn out? Hit all your targets?


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (28/3/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Bling Bling alert. B) Nice job.
> I can still read whats under the foil around the lid of right keg
> Nev



Yeah but at least I attempted to hide it.... they have plenty of em anyway...

Reminds me of a funny story, I was showing Chuck Hahn some pictures of my brewery and remembered halfway through the slide show that I may have used a keg from a company he may or may not have dealings with....

I ended the slideshow halfway through just in case he had a go at me....


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (28/3/12)

NickB said:


> Looks great Dan!
> 
> How did the beer turn out? Hit all your targets?



Smashed targets Nick, got an extra 10 points in efficiency!

Thanks heaps for helping me set that up, you won't be buying many beers on Saturday....


----------



## NickB (28/3/12)

Ha, sounds good to me 

Not a problem mate! Happy to help! It's all practice for me too!

Got my brewery wired up the same afternoon, tested OK on Sunday, so will be brewing maybe next weekend...

Anyway... Back on topic!!

Cheers


----------



## Gar (28/3/12)

That's purrrrrty..... stainless is addictive I reckon  

Cheers for the ciders too KBB, just hit the spot after that camper-van job


----------



## argon (28/3/12)

ifuckenhateu















Edit: how'd the compression fittings go?

stilllotsahate


----------



## kelbygreen (28/3/12)

very nice


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/3/12)

argon said:


> ifuckenhateu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes compression fittings details ? For those going down that track .
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (28/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Pimp my HERMS!!!
> 
> Ok so I decided to make myself a Hermit build with the PVC, it looked schmick as, but a word of warning to everyone; DON'T USE A KEG KING 2200W ELEMENT!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



KBB - a pox on your brewery ... you cant win a prize, as all rockets are technically made of pvc .... thank god 
That's just shit hot
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/3/12)

I used the argon method for the compression fittings, worked a treat.


----------



## argon (29/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> I used the argon method for the compression fittings, worked a treat.


Nice work mate... I'm going to have to drop in one day for a look.
So how many pms did you get from people asking who and how much to make one of those enclosures? Just saying, cause I could be persuaded into procuring one.


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (29/3/12)

Not sure if it was a 1 off or what. I will ask the question though.


----------



## QldKev (29/3/12)

King Brown Brewing said:


> Not sure if it was a 1 off or what. I will ask the question though.




depending on availability and price, I would be interested in one

QldKev


----------



## mxd (29/3/12)

my current HX element looks a little dodgy so I thought I try the kettle and the SS coil so ordered last night, hopefully it can ramp for triple (30 -35 ltrs of water in MLT) batches.

cheers
Matt


----------



## QldKev (30/3/12)

QldKev said:


> anyone want to try out John Guest plastic ones
> 
> http://caravansplus.com.au/catalog/product...roducts_id=6987
> 
> ...




I've got some s/s fittings coming for the long term setup, but I had already picked up a couple of these JG style from the local caravan shop. (look identical as linked above, about $1 dearer) They grab the s/s pipe no problems. Will hopefully get a brew in this weekend, so will let you know how they go but I don;t think they will be a problem. They even had a brass version of it for just under $10, and also 1/2 BSP female and a right angle version.

QldKev


----------



## Truman42 (2/4/12)

Where do you get those hose clamp fittings from with the plastic covered wing nut thingys? The ones Nev is using in his picture to connect his silicone hose to the coil?


----------



## argon (2/4/12)

Bunnings hosing and irrigation section. Colour coded by size. 

Keep in mind though, while the clamp is stainless the screw is not and will rust if soaked etc.


----------



## brettprevans (2/4/12)

Truman said:


> Where do you get those hose clamp fittings from with the plastic covered wing nut thingys? The ones Nev is using in his picture to connect his silicone hose to the coil?


u kidding man? big green shed. irragation isle


----------



## Truman42 (2/4/12)

And here I was thinking I had seen every possible thing at Bunnings that could be used for brewing. 

Thanks for that. Will get some tomorrow.


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/12)

well the last (hopefully) of the siliconing was done last night. water test tonight and brendo's and my rig. looks the goods. 

really easy build. tooltards shouldnt have any issues. and if they do, its nothing silicone cant fix!

edit: just need nev to finish the rest of the herms kit (controller and temp probes) so I can get this into action


----------



## argon (3/4/12)

That reminds me, picked up this at the markets the other morning for $8.





Removed the spout and the SS coil fits in and will take the 2200W SS element I have which will be mounted on the base. Will get the FIL to knock up an SS lid for it. Just didn't like the idea of potentially melting PVC... YMMV


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> well the last (hopefully) of the siliconing was done last night. water test tonight and brendo's and my rig. looks the goods.
> 
> really easy build. tooltards shouldnt have any issues. and if they do, its nothing silicone cant fix!
> 
> edit: just need nev to finish the rest of the herms kit (controller and temp probes) so I can get this into action


I think we are ready to roll with a limited release next week. It will be the controller this time !
If I keep waiting for my fittings to arrive I may never get this kit out there.  
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/12)

argon said:


> That reminds me, picked up this at the markets the other morning for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poop scoop ?
Nev


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I think we are ready to roll with a limited release next week. It will be the controller this time !
> If I keep waiting for my fittings to arrive I may never get this kit out there.
> Nev



Waiting, waiting, waiting  

Andrew


----------



## Parks (3/4/12)

argon said:


> That reminds me, picked up this at the markets the other morning for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you argon!

I've been scouring the internets for something like this - search for steel canisters there's heaps that *nearly* fit the job. I was hoping to be the first to find something cool and cheap to bling out the storm water drain version


----------



## argon (3/4/12)

Google Stainless steel water jug. Can buy them online for about $30 I think. 

The other idea, which may come into play is a 100mm SS downpipe, which the FIL plumber can source easy enough.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/12)

argon said:


> Google Stainless steel water jug. Can buy them online for about $30 I think.
> 
> The other idea, which may come into play is a 100mm SS downpipe, which the FIL plumber can source easy enough.


Make sure its a 100mm ID or the coil will not fit, coils average around 98mm OD.
Nev


----------



## Parks (3/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Make sure its a 100mm ID or the coil will not fit, coils average around 98mm OD.
> Nev


Mine was about 90mm.

-EDIT- that was measured across the top so maybe a bad assumption that the whole coil is that diameter...


----------



## Gar (3/4/12)

argon said:


> Google Stainless steel water jug. Can buy them online for about $30 I think.



Isn't it funny how your attitude to kitchen shops changes once you start brewing :lol:


----------



## Mister Wilson (3/4/12)

What are people using to heat up the pipe?

I think the only thing I have on hand is SWMBO's hair dryer but it sounded like that won't do the job.

Cheers

Mr W


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/12)

MisterWilson said:


> What are people using to heat up the pipe?
> 
> I think the only thing I have on hand is SWMBO's hair dryer but it sounded like that won't do the job.
> 
> ...


heatgun (for paint stripping etc) makes very short work of PVC. took me under 1min to heat my pvc.

something like this even a cheap bunnings brand like ozito or something will do the trick.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/12)

Gas stove will work if careful.
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Gas stove will work if careful.
> Nev


wait for someone to suggest a mongolian burner....


----------



## Mister Wilson (3/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Gas stove will work if careful.
> Nev



Thank Nev. I'll have a crack at this.

Don't think I'll lash out for a heat gun.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/4/12)

MisterWilson said:


> Thank Nev. I'll have a crack at this.
> 
> Don't think I'll lash out for a heat gun.


Keep a wet rag handy and cool down the bits that burst into flames .  
If it looks like its going to bubble its too hot.
Nev


----------



## MastersBrewery (3/4/12)

if i were going to do that with out a heat gun, I'd put a heavy plated pan on the stove get it good and hot, kill the heat, and use the heated pan as a hot iron, it may take a few goes but you'd get there without bubbling


----------



## Parks (4/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I think we are ready to roll with a limited release next week. It will be the controller this time !
> If I keep waiting for my fittings to arrive I may never get this kit out there.
> Nev


C'mon Nev - you're killing us!


----------



## brettprevans (4/4/12)

Tip for young players. If u accidently bump the elwctrical contacts in the kettle element assembly. Test it out before u silicone it all up.... Tested mine. Water tight, no power... Need to rip it all apart now, buy a new kettle and re-silicone it all. Not happy jan. Meanwhile brendo's work perfectly.


----------



## stux (4/4/12)

MastersBrewery said:


> if i were going to do that with out a heat gun, I'd put a heavy plated pan on the stove get it good and hot, kill the heat, and use the heated pan as a hot iron, it may take a few goes but you'd get there without bubbling



What about using a hot iron?

You want to flatten a section of PVC right? Maybe an iron on its hottest setting.... With some sortof sheet to protect the iron and keep SWMBO happy


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Tip for young players. If u accidently bump the elwctrical contacts in the kettle element assembly. Test it out before u silicone it all up.... Tested mine. Water tight, no power... Need to rip it all apart now, buy a new kettle and re-silicone it all. Not happy jan. Meanwhile brendo's work perfectly.


So you broke the element wire or the plug contact pin ?
Nev


----------



## brettprevans (4/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> So you broke the element wire or the plug contact pin ?
> Nev


Contact pin I think. Just finished pylling it apart. Will get a new jettle today and start again. At least silicone isnt too difficult ti get off pvc


----------



## Truman42 (5/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Contact pin I think. Just finished pylling it apart. Will get a new jettle today and start again. At least silicone isnt too difficult ti get off pvc



..And get a new spell checker for your Iphone.....


----------



## brettprevans (5/4/12)

Whats wrong with jettle?! & its a galaxy2 thanks.

New kettle pulled apart and siliconed up. Will finish it tonight for water test tomorrow, tgen brew test on sat for collaboration brewday.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/4/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I think we are ready to roll with a limited release next week. It will be the controller this time !
> If I keep waiting for my fittings to arrive I may never get this kit out there.
> Nev



Hey Nev, just thought I would remind you. It's next week now. B) 

Cheers


----------



## argon (11/4/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Nev, just thought I would remind you. It's next week now. B)
> 
> Cheers


Yes I concur


----------



## spudfarmerboy (19/4/12)

argon said:


> I have in the past fit stainless compression fittings to 12mm tube. Just replace the large ferule with a few silicon o-rings. They compress fine and seal it off nicely. Was never really able to get a proper seal using the metal ferule.
> 
> Got the idea form the electric brewery guy who did it for his counterflow chiller. As below;
> 
> ...



Not sure if you realise Argon, if you were using the compression fitting with both the small olive and big olive, the small olive should be pointing the opposite way to which your picture shows. The narrow edge part of the small olive is jammed into the bigger olive which then compresses onto the tube. If you have the small olive the wrong way around, it won't tighten properly to the big olive, hence, it doesn't seal properly.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (19/4/12)

Maybe a picture would work better.


----------



## QldKev (19/4/12)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Not sure if you realise Argon, if you were using the compression fitting with both the small olive and big olive, the small olive should be pointing the opposite way to which your picture shows. The narrow edge part of the small olive is jammed into the bigger olive which then compresses onto the tube. If you have the small olive the wrong way around, it won't tighten properly to the big olive, hence, it doesn't seal properly.




My understanding why it is used the was in that pic, (where did the pic originally come from?) is that they won't tighten down properly as the compression fitting is a 1/2" BSP, and the pipe is 12mm. Therefore the compression fitting is not designed to compress far enough to grab the smaller pipe, hence the idea to use o-rings. If you kept the ferrule facing the normal way it would dig under the first o-ring, but reverse it give more of a flat surface for it.

QldKev


----------



## argon (19/4/12)

Yes the ferrule needs to be turned around when using the o-rings. Other wise it will slide under the o-rings and you'll lose a seal. The compression fitting I use on my mash tun (where I have not used the O-rings) is arranged as per your pic and works fine. But I think the SS tube is slightly larger OD than the Herms coil.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (19/4/12)

No worries, I thought I would throw it out there for people not familiar with double ferrule compression fittings. I think the herms coil is 12mm while standard instrument tubing is 12.7 mm. Thats the size that Swagelok fittings use.


----------



## RobW (24/4/12)

I saw this jug in a motel at the weekend.
Not sure where you can buy them but looks perfect for one of Nev's coils.
Details on the underside photo.










Sorry about the poor quality phone pix.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

Dude, motel kettles are like towels, TVs, and the fridge, they _expect_ you to steal them.


----------



## Yob (24/4/12)

Clutch said:


> Dude, motel kettles are like towels, TVs, and the fridge, they _expect_ you to break and remove them for conveniance.



h34r:


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (26/4/12)

Anyone who needs a couple of those high temp silicone washers to seal the compression fittings on their coil, pm me, I have a few left....


----------



## tiprya (27/5/12)

This looks like it would work with the coil really well:
http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_21995.htm

Set the temperature for steps without a controller. Wonder how easy getting the coil in there would be...


----------



## Wolfy (27/5/12)

tiprya said:


> Set the temperature for steps without a controller. Wonder how easy getting the coil in there would be...


I had a look at some very similar kettles at Coles just 1/2 an hour ago (it's a Coles-Kmart hybrid type shop) and the opening on some of those shaped kettles is really quite small and it would be difficult/impossible to fit the coil inside them.
The coil is about 10cm wide so just go to Aldi and measure how wide the opening of the kettle is before you buy it.


----------



## dent (27/5/12)

tiprya said:


> This looks like it would work with the coil really well:
> http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_21995.htm
> 
> Set the temperature for steps without a controller. Wonder how easy getting the coil in there would be...



Unfortunately in a HERMS system the heat exchanger water temperature has little relation to the mash temperature. Unless you could remove the temperature probe and relocate it to the mash....


----------



## tiprya (28/5/12)

Hmn good point.

Thanks for the measurements too. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Camo6 (7/7/15)

Just wondering (without going back through the whole thread) if anyone is running a stick style element down the guts of their coil. My existing kettle element is mounted in the bottom of my cylindrical heat exchanger and I'm thinking about running a 3600W weldless element straight up through the centre of the coil.
My main concerns are the coil shifting and resting against the element and the fact that my vessel is 300mm deep vs. the 250mm length of the element. Fairly confident it'd work fine but keen to hear from anyone running a similar setup.
Cheers


----------



## Yob (7/7/15)

Thought about converting a fire extinguisher for ages with that very thought in mind.. Didn't get round to it though... Yet


----------



## Camo6 (7/7/15)

I can only imagine it would make for a much quicker heat transfer and seems like a waste not to use the 15amp outlets near the brewrig.


----------



## pirateagenda (14/11/17)

Sorry for the ancient bump. is anyone using these on large setups? 

I am building up a 1V herms system with intentions of brewing up to 120L batches. Would one of these small coils ramp that volume in a reasonable time?


----------



## timmi9191 (14/11/17)

pirateagenda said:


> Sorry for the ancient bump. is anyone using these on large setups?
> 
> I am building up a 1V herms system with intentions of brewing up to 120L batches. Would one of these small coils ramp that volume in a reasonable time?


Depends on other things as well. The flow rate, hx size and power.


----------



## pirateagenda (14/11/17)

timmi9191 said:


> Depends on other things as well. The flow rate, hx size and power.



I have a march 809 pump, HX yet to be built but basically planning on as small as possible to heat it faster, and I should be able to use a 3000-3600W element as I have 15A outlets.


----------



## benno1973 (14/11/17)

pirateagenda said:


> Sorry for the ancient bump. is anyone using these on large setups?
> 
> I am building up a 1V herms system with intentions of brewing up to 120L batches. Would one of these small coils ramp that volume in a reasonable time?



From the horse's (Nev's) mouth...


Online Brewing Supplies said:


> We have done 100L brews using this coil and the kettle (1800-2000W) element. Ramp is good for 1C per min when controlled properly. This mostly depends on the flow you can achieve thru your false bottom.


----------



## malt junkie (14/11/17)

pirateagenda said:


> I have a march 809 pump, HX yet to be built but basically planning on as small as possible to heat it faster, and I should be able to use a 3000-3600W element as I have 15A outlets.



We use these on our biannual swap brews, 2x hex (@2400w each)2x 200l+ mashes. Ramping can be a long slow process (but it has been done), but will easily maintain. I think the swap rig is now out to 7HL @1070 or something crazy.


----------



## pirateagenda (14/11/17)

malt junkie said:


> We use these on our biannual swap brews, 2x hex (@2400w each)2x 200l+ mashes. Ramping can be a long slow process (but it has been done), but will easily maintain. I think the swap rig is now out to 7HL @1070 or something crazy.



haha I won't be going that extreme! 

sounds like it will work. I can also fire up the gas burner to speed up ramp times I guess


----------

